# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të përforcoj sinjalin pa tela

## Kallashi

Tek godina ku jetoj unë gjeta sinjal interneti (wireless) dhe sic e kena ne shqiptarët, i futa antenen ke dritarja dhe marr internet falas. As e kam idene se kujt i perket, por te zotet s'para e perdorin pasi une marr bandwith te plote pothuajse gjithmone. Problemi im i vetem eshte se sinjali eshte i dobët (2 bars). Ndrova antenën por prap njësoj. Nuk e di nese ndonjeri e ka idenë se cfare "booster" mund te perdor (client side), ose a ka ndonje menyre qe te marr sinjal me te mirë. By the way...është 802.11g.
Thanx

----------


## benseven11

gjera qe duhet te shikosh
1 lidhjen me networkun tek windows XP(wireles network connection) shiko te properties
shiko per device a punon ne rregull
2 Shiko Network adaptorin tek properties a punon ne rregull dhe nese e njef wireles 0 configuracionin e windowsit
3.antena per sinjal me te forte duhet te qendroje vertikal,pingul 90 grade,jo me kend 80 70 45grade
4.mund te provosh te blesh nje "Antene Range extender" si ne figure per te marre sinjal me te fuqishem
http://www.hp.com/rnd/images/pdf_htm...tender_ant.jpg
Provo te kalosh nga njera dhome te tjetra ose ne guzhine dhe shiko si ndryshon sinjali,ndodh qe ne vende te vecanta ne shtepi sinjali mund te jete me i forte
Ketu ke nje faqe nga Pc magazina me antena perforcuse te modeleve te ndryshme,krahasime cmimesh,shiko edhe komentet(reviews) per cdo produkt per detaje dhe bere nje zgjedhje
http://pcworld.pricegrabber.com/sear...sterid=1165757
ose provo te gjesh ndonje Repeater(perserites) perforcus sinjali si psh
D-Link AirPlus DWL-800AP+. 
figura http://images.google.com/images?q=tb...6/e/136537.jpg
keto antena dhe perforcusa perseritesa zakonisht vijne me  program diagnostik monitorizimi per sinjalin qe analizon dhe vezhgon ne real time ndryshimet e sinjalit
dhe eshte i afte ti perforcoje duke i bere me te forta
si psh D-Link's wireless monitor utility

----------


## Kallashi

Thanx benseven, 
Gjithcka punon mire ne kompjuterin tim, ne fillim  sinjali ishte "very low" pastaj pasi bleva nje antene si puna e kesaj http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/P...ctlisting.aspx  vajti ne "low" por prap sinjali s'eshte i forte. Gjithashtu ate repeater mund ta perdor une nga kompjuteri im per perforcim sinjali, apo duhet te montohet tek ai personi qe ka internetin, une se njoh fare ate (I am just using his services   :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## edspace

Zbulo njëherë se nga të vjen sinjali. Lëviz cep e më cep deri sa të kuptosh se ku është qëndra dhe çfarë reze ka. Pastaj do kesh një ide më të mirë se ku ta vendosësh antenën për sinjalin më të fortë. 

Në lidhje me përdorimin e internetit, vërtet i gëzohesh internetit qyl, por ki parasysh se ai që të jep internetin mund të të përgjojë, që nga faqet që shikon e deri tek fjalëkalimet, fotografitë, chatet, etj që shkëmben në internet. Trego kujdes të mos përdorësh fjalëkalime që nuk futen në faqe të sigurta me https. Mos mbush formularë me informacion personal si emri, numrat e llogarive bankare etj. 

Ai që ka lënë internetin kaq të pasigurtë, sigurisht që nuk merr vesh shumë nga kompjuterat por për të qënë i sigurtë, mos e abuzo shumë linjën, sidomos kur nuk e di se nga po e merr sinjalin.

----------


## benseven11

Repeaterin(perseritesin) duhet ta blesh eshte per laptopin tend
shiko per programe si PCT WI-FI kerkues qe identifikon akses pointet burimet nga vjen sinjali dhe forcen e sinjalit eshte mekanizem i vogel qe mund te lidhet
tek celsat
http://www.pctel.com/seeker.php
mund te te ndihmoje programi Netstumbler(falas)
suporton shume lloje  network kartash per laptop
http://www.stumbler.net/readme/readme_0_4_0.html
http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/
 Ne qofte se ke karte Linksus,ka programe diagnostikimi per lidhjen dhe sinjalin
Linksys Easy Toolkit 
http://www.wi-fitechnology.com/banne...=click&bid=103
Intel® Smart Wireless Solution 
dhe Autofix diagnostik
linksys netcheck diagnostik
(eshte si nje lloj windows update per laptopat me linksys karte)
http://www.linksysfix.com/netcheck/?...70841131196892

nje faqe per antena dhe si mund te behen vete
www.freeantennas.com

----------


## nosselgae

tung Kallash....

mbasi paske mundësi me ju qas asaj lidhje nuk e besoj se ka lënë fjalëkalim përdoruesi për router.....

nëse je duke e përdor Windows-in.... shko në start_run.... shtype cmd.... e në Command Prompt shtype ipconfig..... shiqo fillimin e besoj se do ta shohish se si Default Gateway do të jetë diçka si 192.168.0.1 ose 192.168.1.1......

shtype atë (192.168.0.1.... ose 192.168.1.1..... ose çfarëdo të jetë si Default Gateway) në Internet Explorer (apo çfarëdo që përdor)...... besoj se atëher do ta shohish se çfarë wireless router është në përdorim..... varësisht prej llojit.... për me ju qas router-it mund të jetë emri: zbraztë.... fjalëkalimi: admin...... ose emri: admin..... fjalëkalimi: zbraztë..... ose shiqo në lidhje në faqe të atij router-i se si me ju qas.....

atëher e ke atë router si me qenë i yti.....

për përforcim të sinjalit pa ndonjë pajisje shtesë mund të them se bën punë nëse e mban antenen e ashtu bëhesh antenë vetë..... edhepse bën punë dije se po mahitna.....

nëse përdoruesi ka lënë fjalëkalim atëher të del pak më shumë punë.... të duhet tftp client.....

me të mira......

Shqiptari.

----------


## Kallashi

thanx everybody,
besoj do blej ndonje repeater qe ta bej sinjalin me te forte, gjithashtu ai personi ka vendosur pass. tek routeri pasi kur vendosa Default Gateway tek Internet Explorer, thoshte qe te vendos user and pass. dhe i provova ato metodat dhe s'po gjej si te futem.  Nejse do kerkoj ne google mbase ka ndonje menyre.

----------


## Alket123

> Problemi im i vetem eshte se sinjali eshte i dobët (2 bars). Ndrova antenën por prap njësoj.


Ne 802.11g eshte duke shtuar OFDM spread spectrum.

Spread Spectrum eshte metode "mbeshtjellese" e ben sinjalin internet=bandwidth te mos preket. Spread Spectrum e ben sinjalin=bandwidth te mos rrezikohet nga ISI (inter-symbol interference) problem ne versionet e tjera dhe nga shumica e llojeve te zhurmave, prandaj ti merr full-bandwidth.

Mos e caj koken. Ka per te punuar shkelqyer Kallashi full bandwidth.
Thuaj faleminderit nuk kane ndonje forme authentification.


Ti ke hallin pse sinjali eshte i dobet? Ver cdo lloj antene cfare te duash aq signal  do marresh ne ate distance. Antena e cila transmeton wireless internet ka beamwidth power e cila varet nga distanca. 

Mos bli antena kot. Eshte apo nuk eshte ndonjeri nga juve ketu telekom engineering te ja shpjegoje ketij "shqipce" pse eshte e kote te bleje me antena?





> thanx everybody,
> besoj do blej ndonje repeater qe ta bej sinjalin me te forte, gjithashtu ai personi ka vendosur pass. tek routeri pasi kur vendosa Default Gateway tek Internet Explorer, thoshte qe te vendos user and pass.


Mos bli asnjelloj repeater. Do besh budallekun me te madh. Bli repeater ne rast se do ta transmetosh sinjalin diku tjeter me larg. perktheje fjalen repeater?

Ti nuk paske access ne gateway? E shikon 2bars, shikon bandwidth te plote por nuk merr dot access ne gateway tek ky network?

Shiko per wireless "hacks" si te marresh access ne kete network. Njerezit kane nxjerre disa metoda gjeniale. Search!

http://www.project-hack.org/wireless.html

AirSnort te kapesh WEP keys nese eshte e mundur. Tashti do behesh i famshem si Kevin Mitnick.

Moderatori------->Mjafton te perdoresh nje pergjigje per kete teme jo shume pergjigje te nje pasnjejta Ardi_pg_id

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Antena nuk ka te beje fare as windowsi nuk ka te beje fare ky eshte nje problem me sinjalin pra eshte nje problem hardware. menyra me e mire eshte te vendosesh nje access point diku per te mare sinjalin e te perdoresh nje sinjal booster per te forcuar sinjalin e internetit. Nje mundesi tjeter eshte perdorimi i sistemit pigtail qe ben te njejten gje si booster per me shume kliko ketu Po une gjithmone i mbeshtetem asaj cka tha edspace pasi ky tip lidhje nuk eshte i sigurte.
Ardi

----------


## Kallashi

Thanx guys per pergjigjen, une ne fakt po kerkoja menyre se si mund ta beja ate sinjal me te forte pasi me shkeputej sinjali, edhe pasi bleva nje antene pothuajse nuk ndihmoi fare.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kallashi ajo qe te thashe une eshte pikerisht per ate pune qe ti kerkon .!

----------


## Alket123

> Kallashi ajo qe te thashe une eshte pikerisht per ate pune qe ti kerkon .!


Ardi me gjithe respektin, e keni idene se Pigtail eshte nje "emer modern" per nje lloj connector, asgje fantastike nuk eshte. Behet me kabllot RG58, LMR195,400, apo 600. E para e punes eshte passive, hiqe nga mendja amplifikimin, passive=no amplification, po e dyta e punes atij nuk i ben pune.

Ai e merr bandwidth te plote pavaresisht sinjali eshte i dobet (arsyen e kam shkruar une me larte perse falas), por i jane ngritur mendte ne rast se e perforcon sinjalin mund te hyje ne gateway/internet.

Nje scan

----------


## qoska

o kallasho mos harxho leke per nje linje qe nuk e ke stabel por shiko kete linkun dhe do jesh i kenaqur shume pasi une e kam provuar dhe e rrit shume cilesine e sinjalit.
http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/has.html
meqe ty te kap wireless ath access point eshte diku ne nje rreze max 100 metra kur te kesh sajuar antenen e mesiperme mundohu te kapesh sinjalin me te forte dhe  puna u be.

----------


## Alket123

Qoska njerezit mburren si dreqi ne Internet, ajo faqja www juaja eshte marre si projekt nga nje liber kapitulli 9/10 ne 2001/2004 nga Lee Barkin i quajtur "Wireless Hacking: Projects for Wi-Fi Enthusiasts". Ka dy versione te librit  nje ne Oct 2004 ndersa tjetri ne 2001. Ate i 2001 nuk e gjen ne treg me. Ai i 2001 doli me pak kopje sepse u kundershtua nga vendors per zbardhjen e shume sekreteve.

Ai ska ka nevoje per asgje ai, vetem "pak hacking" dhe "kriminalitet kompjuterik".




> Ai e merr bandwidth te plote pavaresisht sinjali eshte i dobet (arsyen e kam shkruar une me larte perse te plote), por i jane ngritur mendte ne rast se e perforcon sinjalin mund te hyje ne gateway/internet.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

artan 2 fjale kam per ty djal i mbare .... Lexo edhe meso ... debato po mos kundeshto ...! Thiri mendjes per ca shkrun se ketu jemi per te ndihmuar userat e jo per te bere debate ... do te perballosh njohurite me mua e bejme ne tejter menyre e tjeter vend !

*Mund te me shpjegsoh pak se si ndikon fortesia e sinjalit ne bandwidth ... si shpjegohet teorikisht se praktikisht as ne kushte laburatori nuk e shpjegon qe me fuqi sinjali te maresh 100mb/s full strength ne DSL LAN edhe te maresh te njejten sasi neLOW ne mb/s* 




> Ai e merr bandwidth te plote pavaresisht sinjali eshte i dobet (arsyen e kam shkruar une me larte perse falas), por i jane ngritur mendte ne rast se e perforcon sinjalin mund te hyje ne *gateway/internet.*



Ai eshte ne gateway saqe arin te mari sinjal nga routeri i tyre 

Ardi

----------


## qoska

o artan po qenke insteresant o tipo. Njerezit kerkojne ndihme dhe meqe ti e dije por nuk ja the do te thote qe po ruan dijen tende dhe nuk do tja japesh te tjereve cka do te thote se je dakort me shprehjen "Znati nuk jepet vidhet"  :buzeqeshje: 
Por nqs do te jesh pjese e nje forumi duhet te dish te japesh dhe te marresh.
Une shpresoj ti beje pune atij cunit ajo cka i dhashe por persa i perket diturive nuk mund te konfrontohemi me njeri tjetrin se seicili do i drejtohet fushes se tij specifike dhe do behet shume e shemtuar.
Gjihtsesi mua me pelqejne njerezit qe kane qejf te bien ne sy duke lexuar tituj librash  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alket123

Nihme ishte. Te shikoni cfare eshte, para se te blini hardware antenna kot pa hesap apo te habiteni me "internetin dhe njerezit genjeshtare te tij".




> Ai eshte ne gateway saqe arin te mari sinjal nga routeri i tyre


AK47 per juve:




> thanx everybody,
> besoj do blej ndonje repeater qe ta bej sinjalin me te forte, gjithashtu ai personi ka vendosur pass. tek routeri pasi kur vendosa Default Gateway tek Internet Explorer, thoshte qe te vendos user and pass. dhe i provova ato metodat dhe s'po gjej si te futem.  Nejse do kerkoj ne google mbase ka ndonje menyre.


cfare thashe une:




> Ai e merr bandwidth te plote, sepse 801.11g ka OFDM "spread-spectrum", pavaresisht sinjali eshte i dobet (arsyen e kam shkruar une me larte perse falas), por i jane ngritur mendte ne rast se e perforcon sinjalin mund te hyje ne gateway/internet.


Shume u zgjat ky muhabet, pa i gjeni nje crack Kallashit. Crack i duhet atij jo keshilla cilat antena te bleje apo te ndertoje.

----------


## Alket123

Crystal Crack te paster per 801.11g Kallashi tha se ishte 801.11g.

----------


## Kallashi

Hej cuna me duhet ndihme per tu futur prap tek e njejta linje qe kisha, por ai personi qe e kishte, ka vendosur WEP pass. Pasi i vendosi passwordin, une mund te futesha por ja bente Limited Connectivity, dhe s'merrte dot IP address. Pastaj i ndryshova te gjitha properties tek Wirelss Card, i vendosa manual IP + Default gateway qe i kisha me perpara, dhe merrja sinjal (ja bente connected) i dergon por nuk merr packets. Tani po mundohem ta crack WEP me AirSnort por nuk po e vë dot ne pune . A e ka idene ndonje nese ka ndonje rruge tjeter per tu futur?
Tani ajo lidhje ka keto "properties"

Network Authentication: Open
Data Encryption: WEP

Thanx

----------


## Kallashi

> Hej cuna me duhet ndihme per tu futur prap tek e njejta linje qe kisha, por ai personi qe e kishte, ka vendosur WEP pass. Pasi i vendosi passwordin, une mund te futesha por ja bente Limited Connectivity, dhe s'merrte dot IP address. Pastaj i ndryshova te gjitha properties tek Wirelss Card, i vendosa manual IP + Default gateway qe i kisha me perpara, dhe merrja sinjal (ja bente connected) i dergon por nuk merr packets. Tani po mundohem ta crack WEP me AirSnort por nuk po e vë dot ne pune . A e ka idene ndonje nese ka ndonje rruge tjeter per tu futur?
> Tani ajo lidhje ka keto "properties"
> 
> Network Authentication: Open
> Data Encryption: WEP
> 
> Thanx


Se harrova dhe nje gje une kam Linksys WMP54G card , dhe kap 802.11g network.

----------

